# comme lacer mes etnies ??



## futurswitcher (15 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour à tous, je viens de macheter des etnies lo cut 2 et j'aimerais savoir comment y faut que je les lace, histoire depas me taper lma honte en arrivant o bahut !
Merci
@+


----------



## alan.a (15 Janvier 2005)

Je peux pas te dire, je marche en sandalettes à longueur d'année.
Et en moto j'ai des bottes  

A mon sens, fais comme tu veux et voilà.

Il n'y a que les poissons morts qui suivent le courant ...


----------



## pixelemon (15 Janvier 2005)

pour être dans le coup il faut faire cuire des spaghettis et lacer tes beaux souliers avec, attention cependant à adapter le serrage à la cuisson (aldente, cuites ou fondantes).


----------



## pixelemon (15 Janvier 2005)

si tu es sur de toi et que tu veux épater la galerie n'hésites pas et utilises des tagliatelles


----------



## Grug (15 Janvier 2005)

avec tes doigts me parait etre une piste.
La solution la plus simple me semble être de commencer par faire des  N½uds.
mais une bonne recherche sur Google, macupdate ou versiontracker te permettra sans doute de trouver un loiciel dedié.


----------



## squarepusher (15 Janvier 2005)

tu mets les lacets le long de ton pied au fond de la chaussure!


----------



## mac-aïoli (15 Janvier 2005)

Essaie les tongs c'est plus simple


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2005)

rhaaaaaa !!!!! ha la la la la 


que vous etes mechant avec cet povre ado qui
n'as pas d'autre occupations que ses laçets !!!  


mais avouez que vous voudrier bien etre a sa place
plutot que se prendre la tete avec les impoots et son banquier !!  




en attendant , voila : tu croise tes lacets , tu fais un noed
et le reste du lacet tu le place a l'interieur de la chaussure


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2005)

C'est mieux les scratchs en fait ...


----------



## Blytz (15 Janvier 2005)

C'est koi des etnies lo cut 2?? (oui je sais google est mon ami mais je dois pas etre le seul a me poser la question  )


----------



## LiliTh (15 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> C'est mieux les scratchs en fait ...



c vrai !

et nan c pas des wanadoo !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2005)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> C'est koi des etnies lo cut 2?? (oui je sais google est mon ami mais je dois pas etre le seul a me poser la question  )


Coupe basse je suppose


----------



## LiliTh (15 Janvier 2005)

c'est les meme que sur la photo sauf qu'il a des lacets a la place du velcro enfin des skratch koi !


----------



## golf (15 Janvier 2005)

LiliTh a dit:
			
		

> et nan c pas des wanadoo !


Sauf quand tu marches sur la tête 
Çà t'arrive souvent ?​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Janvier 2005)

Tu te payes une bonne paire de Doc Martens coquées et tu bottes le cul du premier boutonneux qui te prendra le choux à propos de tes pompes... Quand son coccyx aura fait le bruit de la biscotte, les autres te lâcheront peut être la grappe... Je t'enverrai tout ça en camp de rééducation Maoïste...


----------



## Luc G (16 Janvier 2005)

Une bonne occasion d'apprendre à se détacher des apparences : le fait que tu aies des godasses x  ou y, a fortiori la façon dont tu les laces ne te rendra ni plus intelligent ni plus bête. Au moins tu verras, parmi tes petits copains (et copines) ceux qui s'intéressent vraiment à ta (riche) vie intérieure.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Une bonne occasion d'apprendre à se détacher des apparences : le fait que tu aies des godasses x  ou y, a fortiori la façon dont tu les laces ne te rendra ni plus intelligent ni plus bête. Au moins tu verras, parmi tes petits copains (et copines) ceux qui s'intéressent vraiment à ta (riche) vie intérieure.




ce n'est pas seulement une question d'apparence..

les ados detestent etre different des autres , sortir du "lot"
ils aiment se "cacher" parmi d'autre
voila pourquoi nos cher enfants  sont habillé , en quelque sorte, d'une uniforme


----------



## rezba (16 Janvier 2005)

Ne généralise pas, ma chérie. "Les ados", ce n'est pas une catégorie "uniforme", justement.
Et dans la chasse aux marques, il n'y a aucune volonté de se cacher, bien au contraire. Il s'agit de marquer une position, une distinction, une différence, une appartenance très spécifique.

Que le petit nous explique donc pourquoi il a voulu s'acheter ces pompes de skater à 80 ¤...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Que le petit nous explique donc pourquoi il a voulu s'acheter ces pompes de skater à 80 ¤...


 
 Tiens voila un vieux qui veut faire le "djeuns"


----------



## rezba (16 Janvier 2005)

Non, je suis vieux, et content de l'être, gamine.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a que les poissons morts qui suivent le courant ...


Nan, y a aussi les bactéries, et j'en passe


----------



## rezba (16 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Nan, y a aussi les bactéries, et j'en passe


 
 Et on ne parle pas de la mémoire de l'eau...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ne généralise pas, ma chérie. "Les ados", ce n'est pas une catégorie "uniforme", justement.
> Et dans la chasse aux marques, il n'y a aucune volonté de se cacher, bien au contraire. Il s'agit de marquer une position, une distinction, une différence, une appartenance très spécifique.
> 
> Que le petit nous explique donc pourquoi il a voulu s'acheter ces pompes de skater à 80 ¤...





tu crois?

on en reparlera dans 3 ans, quand ton fils commencera l'ecole .......


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu crois?
> 
> on en reparlera dans 3 ans, quand ton fils commencera l'ecole .......


Pas besoin d'attendre, c'est un ado


----------



## poildep (16 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non, je suis vieux, et content de l'être, gamine.


 Moi je ne le suis pas et j'en suis assez content aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin d'attendre, c'est un ado




  

j'ai cru lire quelque part dans ce bar que son fiston avait 3 ans.......
surement je dois confondre


----------



## mado (16 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai cru lire quelque part dans ce bar que son fiston avait 3 ans.......
> surement je dois confondre


 
 Quoiqu'il en soit, l'école commence à 3 ans, Robertav !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> nananananan .... gamine.


 
    gamine, gamine, pas vraiment  enfin pas assez pour comprendre que quand le gars là il dit Lo cut ... ché pas quoi ethnique ... :hein: ben il parle pas de couper quelque chose à Lo en l'ayant attaché avec des lacets tout en  chantant des chant ethniques  mais de shoes à la mode ... comme quoi ... 


 Bon alors, ce laçage il en est où ?


----------



## Lo1911 (16 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> gamine, gamine, pas vraiment  enfin pas assez pour comprendre que quand le gars là il dit Lo cut ... ché pas quoi ethnique ... :hein: ben il parle pas de couper quelque chose à Lo en l'ayant attaché avec des lacets tout en  chantant des chant ethniques  mais de shoes à la mode ... comme quoi ...
> 
> 
> Bon alors, ce laçage il en est où ?


 Attaché avec des lacets en chantant des chants ethniques.... ça me plait !! :love:

 Un vrai skater ça met des Vans ou rien.


----------



## mado (16 Janvier 2005)

Waow ! Quel avatar Lo ! 
 Eblouissant..


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Attaché avec des lacets en chantant des chants ethniques.... ça me plait !! :love:
> 
> Un vrai skater ça met des Vans ou rien.


 
  T'as pas précisé par qui ? :mouais: 

  Pour les Vans ... ça a peut-être changé depuis le temps


----------



## Lo1911 (16 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Waow ! Quel avatar Lo !
> Eblouissant..


 Merci ! 
 M'en parle pas, ma boite à MP déborde.  Je crois que je vais changer pour une version Kojak.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Waow ! Quel avatar Lo !
> Eblouissant..


 


  Ben tu n'as qu'à mettre des lunettes de soleil !  :style:


----------



## Lo1911 (16 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas précisé par qui ? :mouais:


 Ce qui est alléchant n'est  pas forcément le "qui" mais plutôt le "quoi" . 
   .


			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Pour les Vans ... ça a peut-être changé depuis le temps


 
 Impossible. Parole de vieux con.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai cru lire quelque part dans ce bar que son fiston avait 3 ans.......
> surement je dois confondre


je parlais de Rezba


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas précisé par qui ? :mouais:


Madonna, évidement


----------



## mado (16 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Madonna, évidement


 
 Sympa SM ! 

 Attend de passer par là, toi !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Madonna, évidement


 
 pfff c'est bien c'qui me semblait ! 

 Merci Sm :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2005)

futurswitcher a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous, je viens de macheter des etnies lo cut 2 et j'aimerais savoir comment y faut que je les lace, histoire depas me taper lma honte en arrivant o bahut !
> Merci
> @+



C'est une blague ?

C'est quelqu'un qui s'est déguisé en crétin pour m'énerver ??

Dites moi que c'est une blague !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DITES LE MOI !!!


----------



## Dendrimere (16 Janvier 2005)

C'est quoi des "des etnies lo cut 2" ?
Je ne connais que Bowen Church's JMWeston Berlutti Todds Aubercy et John Lobb !


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2005)

J'ai demandé à google, et il m'a dit que ce sont des grolles de skaters...

Alors du coup, je peux répondre au kiki qui s'demande, car j'ai plein d'abrutis qui portent ça au boulot, tout en se demandant pourquoi ils sont encore célibataires.

Je te conseille de ne pas les lacer du tout, et de faire passer les bouts de lacets qui dépassent sous tes pieds, dans la grolle, c'est ce qui te donnera cette allure si enviable, de type qui traine la patte à longueur de journée.

ouala .


----------



## poildep (16 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi des "des etnies lo cut 2" ?
> Je ne connais que Bowen Church's JMWeston Berlutti Todds Aubercy et John Lobb !


 hein ? :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai demandé à google, et il m'a dit que ce sont des grolles de skaters...
> 
> Alors du coup, je peux répondre au kiki qui s'demande, car j'ai plein d'abrutis qui portent ça au boulot, tout en se demandant pourquoi ils sont encore célibataires.
> 
> ...



Beautyful hint !

Faut absolument mettre ça dans la FAQ !!!


----------



## mado (16 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai demandé à google, et il m'a dit que ce sont des grolles de skaters...
> 
> Alors du coup, je peux répondre au kiki qui s'demande, car j'ai plein d'abrutis qui portent ça au boulot, tout en se demandant pourquoi ils sont encore célibataires.
> 
> ...


 
 Mais quel bavard ce mec !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai demandé à google, et il m'a dit que ce sont des grolles de skaters...
> 
> Alors du coup, je peux répondre au kiki qui s'demande, car j'ai plein d'abrutis qui portent ça au boulot, tout en se demandant pourquoi ils sont encore célibataires.
> 
> ...


 
   'tin Sonny parfois t'es drôle, mais ça va pas ça !


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2005)

Tageule !

Et voilà tout est redevenu normal.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tageule !


 
  C'est une marque de chaussures ?


----------



## mado (16 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> C'est une marque de chaussures ?


 
 peut-être de futal ?


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> C'est une marque de chaussures ?



Oui ma poule, des grolles pour boire du champagne dedans, pas de la chaussure de manant !!!


----------



## Dendrimere (16 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> hein ? :hein:




deux ?


----------



## futurswitcher (20 Janvier 2005)

Lol, merci a tous, vous êtes bein marrant, elle sont lacées mes etnies (pompes de skatter ). Et c'est vrai, qqpart on veut se défaire de la masse mais on veut aussi y rentrer, sinon on a uin look paysan. En fait on veut être super original mais avoir la mm originalité que les autres.. Vosu suivez ???:mouais:


----------



## Nephou (20 Janvier 2005)

tout tout tout vous saurez tout sur le laçage tadaaaaaaaaaaaa! 

 comment ça trop tard 


  


ça c'est pour embêter Lo


----------



## Dedalus (20 Janvier 2005)

À voir ce que deviennent aujourd'hui les switchers et switchers-challengers, ça donne pas très envie d'arborer des pommes...   





> C'est quoi des "des etnies lo cut 2" ?
> Je ne connais que Bowen Church's JMWeston Berlutti Todds Aubercy et John Lobb !


Smart, ton avatar, mais du devrais l'écrire dandymere   
J'ajouterais pour être plus vintage-cool : des Lobb, à l'extrême rigueur des Weston ou des churchs, ok, mais alors tempérées par au moins dix ans d'un usage averti et vigilant  pour perdre leur vulgaire éclat du neuf


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> tout tout tout vous saurez tout sur le laçage tadaaaaaaaaaaaa!
> 
> comment ça trop tard
> ...



Ok, trop tard pour le laçage mais pour compléter le look il y à ça, lu sur la même page...



> Vos pieds transpirent ?
> Changez de chaussettes lorsqu'elles deviennent humides au cours de la journée. Portez la même paire de chaussettes pendant deux à trois heures; faites une pause pour assécher vos pieds et changez de chaussettes. *Attachez vos chaussettes mouillées aux courroies de votre sac à dos pour les faire sécher en marchant*.



On dit merci Nephou pour le look de killer...      :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (20 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> On dit merci Nephou pour le look de killer...      :rateau:


Je vais peut être m'orienter vers le stylisme :rateau:


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> À voir ce que deviennent aujourd'hui les switchers et switchers-challengers, ça donne pas très envie d'arborer des pommes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



avec un fer incrusté dans la semelle de cuir (bien évidemment non recouverte d'une semelle topy, le cuir ca respire) en bout de chuassure...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> avec un fer incrusté dans la semelle de cuir (bien évidemment non recouverte d'une semelle topy, le cuir ca respire) en bout de chuassure...




sa me rappelle ma jeunesse 

je crois que c'etait de tim , j'ai tellement cassé le pieds a ma mere de me les acheter
(pas feminine   deja a l'epoque  ) que a la fin elle a cedé a me le voir au pieds mais......
elle savait pas encore comment il fallait le porter : couper le cuir au bout pour faire sortir la coque en metal     

l'operation effectué , j'ai pas osé lui montrer pendant une semaine (je le mettais dans le sac en sortant  ) puis un jour j'ai oublié de les echanger avant de rentrer et le drame est survenu : direction poubelle !!!  :mouais:


----------



## Dedalus (20 Janvier 2005)

Et à propos de chaussettes, ne pas oublier de les porter exclusivement à l'envers, afin d'éviter que les coutures et remmaillages intempestifs vous rentrent dans la peau

Signé Beau Brummel


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Et à propos de chaussettes, ne pas oublier de les porter exclusivement à l'envers, afin d'éviter que les coutures et remmaillages intempestifs vous rentrent dans la peau
> 
> Signé Beau Brummel




toujours à propos de chaussettes, je ne porte que des chaussettes longues qui montent jusqu'à mi-genoux !


----------



## madlen (20 Janvier 2005)

avec le jeans retousser sur une jambe... tu sera très beauhttp://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=2998922#


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Janvier 2005)

Bon les vieux dehors houste 

Les etnies c'est devenu trop "tendance" pour tout le monde... Ca craint tout les jeunes ont les meme pompes en différentes couleurs bref...

Circa powaaa 

Sinon pour les lacets, perso je fait un noeud sous la languette  et je coince les boucle entre la languette et le reste de la pompe 
Sinon pour skater je fais un double noeud


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

Wouah intéressant.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Wouah intéressant.



n'est il pas  :love:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

En même t'es trop mégasupercool donc je te pardonne


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> En même t'es trop mégasupercool donc je te pardonne



fais moi un bisous :rateau:


----------



## madlen (20 Janvier 2005)

Purée, ça va faire 2 ans que j'ai pas toucher mon skate


----------



## supermoquette (20 Janvier 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Purée, ça va faire 2 ans que j'ai pas toucher mon skate


moi je me suis branlé et ça va mieux.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> moi je me suis branlé et ça va mieux.


----------



## supermoquette (20 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

>


merci d'essuyer


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> merci d'essuyer



faut bien que tu vois quelque chose sur l'écran


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

moi là maintenant je me dis que je suis super contente de ne pas être modératine !  

Quoi ?  pas le bon sujet ?


----------



## Grug (21 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> moi là maintenant je me dis que je suis super contente de ne pas être modératine !
> 
> Quoi ?  pas le bon sujet ?


 faut aller dans le forum kleenex


----------



## quetzalk (22 Janvier 2005)

futurswitcher a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est vrai, qqpart on veut se défaire de la masse mais on veut aussi y rentrer, sinon on a uin look paysan. En fait on veut être super original mais avoir la mm originalité que les autres.



Ah d'accord.


----------

